# Chew Toys



## TBone (May 8, 2012)

Our pup loves to chew hands, feet coffee table, ,shoes, couch...not in love with Kongs, Nylabones, stuffed Kongs, tennis balls, but the only toy she loves to really, really chew are these beef tendons which we'd rather her not have every day. 

Any ideas for great puppy chew toys??


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

Any thing thats not theirs!!!! Seemed to work for mine. 

Mylo seems to love a big beef knuckle bone. Gnaws on one for day's, the noise however of him scraping his bottom teeth is like nails down a chalk board!!


----------



## bjm442 (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm haven the same problem. He get bored with nylabones, the rope, etc.. only the bully stick keeps him busy for hours.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Have you tried antlers, they last for ages, and ages but are fairly expensive...


----------



## bjm442 (Feb 6, 2013)

not yet.. we looked at them last night, and did not get one.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Don't have all available all of the time. Only keep some out then when they're bored exchange for some others from the stash. We have five nylabones but only one or two are out at a time. Then in a few days I'll exchange them and toss the "old" ones in the dishwasher. Keeps the pups interested and gives you a chance to clean the bones. As a side note, all the crevices in those things can harbor a lot of bacteria and irritate your dogs mouth.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Bully sticks are our one true love . We also have multiple levels ( live in townhouse), so our guy only sees certain toys in certain floors ... Makes them more exciting I guess


----------

